# Applying for the CF -Cam's Story



## Hansol (16 Oct 2004)

Hey All, I figured I would record the process of my application for two reasons: 1) To help inform future recruits about what they can expect and such, and 2) To get laughs out of everyone who has already been there.

Story So Far:

I got my application together on Oct 8/04 (Friday if i rememebr right) and handed it in to the recruiting center in Calgary. I applied for reg force 031 Infantry, with armoured and medic as 2nd and 3rd choices, and in hopes of getting on with the 3rd PPCLI. The next wednesday, they got a hold of me saying that I didn't qualify for being a Medic. I already knew this, and said it was no trouble. Then the Next wednesday, Oct 13th, I was contacted to schedule an apptitude test, and when would be a good time. As I was in the process of moving to edmonton, I told them what was going on, and was told that since they had just opened my application, they would transfer up to edmonton if I wished. I said that would be fine, and as of Friday Oct 15, I have an application open in Edmonton for 031 Reg Force.

That being said, on Nov 22 I have an appointment for laser eye surgery, as my eyes are crap, and would not pass the Combat Arms pre-requisite. So I will let everyone know what the army thinks about such and how it will affect my medical.

I will keep everyone posted as to what happens in the future. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## AndrewD83 (16 Oct 2004)

Doesn't the CF make you wait a few months or years before they hire you after laser surgery?  At least that is what the rule is in most police forces.

For example:  The RCMP and the VPD require you to wait six months to a year to ensure the laser surgery was 100% effective and that you will not develop eye problems due to the surgery.


----------



## Hansol (17 Oct 2004)

i am hoping not. I talked to the recruiting asking about delaying my medical until late nov-early december, and he never said anything about it being trouble. But we all know how helpful and on the ball todays recruiting guys are.... my own opinion mind you, but meh. I'll keep you posted. cheers -Cameron


----------



## hiv (17 Oct 2004)

I was talking to a Medic WO about this last week actually.

I guess the CF had some big policy review about laser eye surgery and (surprise surprise) decided that they would not pay for members to have the procedure done. That being said, if you want to pay for it out of your own pocket all you have to do is notify the CF and they will put you on a temporary medical category until you have fully recovered from the procedure. At that point, they will give you a standard medical and assign you whatever medical category you fall into.

So, I would assume that for people applying to join something similar would apply. All you would have to do is wait until your eyes have fully healed and then go through the application as per normal.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Hansol (17 Oct 2004)

heheh thanks man. I was reading up on it too, and it appears that after 6 months they will take you. So my plan is to do all the other requirements (fitness test, apptitude test, and the interview) within the 6 month waiting period, and try to schedule the medical for a day or two after my checkup thingy. At least i know by the time I am in i will be one fit cocksucker, thats for sure. cheers -Cameron


----------



## Leviathan (18 Oct 2004)

Definately keep us informed Cameron.

I myself am interested in the CF's reaction to your surgery.

I think I could probably pass the eyesight portion of my exam when I do apply. 
But I am still considering getting surgery to cerrect the problem I do have.

I can't wait to heart more, good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## shootergurl (18 Oct 2004)

I was just in to see a Recruiter today and asked them the same question about laser surgery.  They said ' it would be a 6 month wait' after laser surgery to ensure no peripheral vision is damaged or blind spots develop.  That said, you still cannot go into such trades as Pilot, because of the G-Forces.  I guess they figure the lens cuts that have to be made during laser surgery may open up again.  I don't know what they do if you are already enlisted and active and decide to get laser surgery just to improve your eyesight.  I don't think that they would make you take a leave of absense.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hiv (18 Oct 2004)

shootergurl said:
			
		

> I don't know what they do if you are already enlisted and active and decide to get laser surgery just to improve your eyesight.   I don't think that they would make you take a leave of absense.   Let us know how it goes.



If you'll scroll up you'll see my post pertaining to this subject


----------



## Hansol (19 Oct 2004)

Thanks for all the info. Still waiting on a call from the edmonton recruiters.

As for being a pilot, who would want to do that wacky job anyway? Everyone knows that nothing beats the infantry, even if you do spend all your time doing shoddy work   Cheers -Cameron


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (21 Oct 2004)

Any more updates?

That said, I agree that Infantry is the best, but for some reason I would like to be a fighter pilot.  My main problem is that I have glasses and I can't remember what my perscription is! I hope I am allowed to do fighter pilot or (Even more hopefully) Infantry!


----------



## Hansol (22 Oct 2004)

Nope, no real relevant updates. I am gonna call the recruiting center tomorrow (friday) and see if they got my application from calgary. 

The only real new thing is a got a job in edmonton washing dishes, and i absolutely hate it. And i'm not one to complain. I have been working on farms the last 3 years either chasing cows or milking them or helping out with horses. And with the BSE thing and alberta's drought through the few years the money has been shit, but at least i enjoyed myself. Doing these dishes (eventhough they will eventually move me to be a waiter) is absolutely brutal. and the worst thing is knowing that in the next little while i could have employment in the army, or that i could even work plumbing for the next 6 months or so. only i don't have a car, so i can't get around this dam-n city. oh well, i'm sure it'll work itself out.

As for the pilot comment, everyone who wants to be a pilot should read this: If your eyes ARE NOT PERFECT before applying, you are f*cked. IE YOU NO BECOME PILOT!

Anywho, hope i don't come across as a pansy for hating this fucking job. I just wish i was back out in the foothills yelling at cows and giving calves shots and driving old beater pickups, and maybe getting in a little hunting and fishing every now and then. But instead i will stay in this damn city and cowboy on. cheers -Cameron


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (22 Oct 2004)

thanks for the answer and update, must suck to do all those dishes lol.

I heard that You don't need absolutely perfect vision but almost perfect, mine is close but not perfect, considering I've had glasses for 14 and a half years I am sure that they won't have to stay much longer, if my eyes fix up then I'll go pilot... but for now I'll do Infantry!! (Which I love the sounds of anyways!!)


----------



## Hansol (25 Oct 2004)

hey all, got an update for you:

I phoned the edmonton recruiting station saying that i had a file transfered to them a week ago, and am wondering if they got it. Indeed they did, so no worries there. I asked when we would be able to start scheduling stuff, and they said probably another week or two. So hurry up and wait. cheers boys -Cameron


----------



## gun plumber (25 Oct 2004)

Good luck to ya!A friend of mine just got in after waiting 2 years!Good things  to those who wait.....


----------



## Hansol (3 Nov 2004)

Hey All, i have an (unfortunate) update for you.

I got a call from the recruiting guy, a Cpl Smith in this case, wanting to schedule me for a medical and a aptitude test. I told him about my getting eye surgery, and if there was a way i could postpone the medical until april. He told me no, that the medical is one of the first things they want you to do before you do the rest of the recruiting process. So he says what he is going to do is close my file, and that i should "keep them in mind" after the surgury. Bullocks. so i spose this will be one of the last updates for 6 months or so heheheh. Well cheers boys, and hopefully all works out -Cameron


----------



## hiv (3 Nov 2004)

Good luck! I'm about to get the old zap zap myself but fortunately I'm already in the military. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Hansol (3 Nov 2004)

well boss thanks for the encouragement. I'll let you know how it goes. cheers -Cameron


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (3 Nov 2004)

Hey Cam,  I figure I'll ask you while we're waiting... Do you think I should bring my ruck to school for my presentation?   its a grade 10 careers research assignment and I chose infantry (obviously.. always do and always will) and so as you can see I incorporate infantry to EVERYTHING... 

also... I REALLY REALLY hope your surgery goes well and i hope that you are successful, when is the surgery again? if you end up joining in jan of '06 which reg. r u going to? (might see you)


----------



## Hansol (5 Nov 2004)

hehehe i dont know about the ruck. I'm not in the army, and have no experience with the regulations involving public use of equipment. from my CIVILIAN point of view, i would think it would be okay, as if you think about it all it is is a green backpack, and since you aren't in uniform i can't see any trouble. Hopefully someone more experienced can comment.

The surgery is on the 26th of this month, so in april i can re-apply. If i get accepted, i want to get into a para regiment, so #1 the 3rd PPCLI and #2 3rd RCR. Lastly i would go for 1st PPCLI so i can stay in western Canada if it came down to it. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## meni0n (5 Nov 2004)

1PPCLI AND 3PPCLI are based in the same place.


----------



## Hansol (5 Nov 2004)

yes, but the 3rd PPLCI is the "light" ie para brigade. If i can get into a para regiment i don't care where i am. If i can't, then i would prefer to be in edmonton. Either way, the army will decide where I go, so its kind of a mute point. cheers -Cameron


----------



## hiv (5 Nov 2004)

"Moot"

hehe sorry. Pet peeve of mine.


----------



## QORvanweert (5 Nov 2004)

AspiringL.I. said:
			
		

> Hey Cam,   I figure I'll ask you while we're waiting... Do you think I should bring my ruck to school for my presentation?     its a grade 10 careers research assignment and I chose infantry (obviously.. always do and always will) and so as you can see I incorporate infantry to EVERYTHING...


you are not allowed to bring your rucksack to school no matter(non-military use) what the usage is, however, if you went out and did it then I don't think anyone would ever care, but that does not mean you can...


----------



## meni0n (5 Nov 2004)

3PPCLI only got 1 para company. I believe there are 3 companies excluding support in a batallion. So they're not a para brigade.


----------



## Hansol (5 Nov 2004)

thanks for the clarification on the paras. clears a lot of things up. And also thanks for correcting me on the rucksack. I really didn't have a clue, so thanks for the truth. cheers -Cameron


----------



## dutchie (5 Nov 2004)

Never bring army kit into school, unless it is part of an approved CF function. Not only is it against CF regs to use army kit for personal use, you run the risk of looking like a psycho to the civies, and a retard to any CF pers who may (and probably will) find out about it.

It's simply unproffesional. 

Of course, if this is your own civie rucksack (ie-you bought an American pack or a Brit bergen), go ahead, but the other kids will probably still think you're weird.


----------



## QORvanweert (5 Nov 2004)

so I just looked at your profile and am wondering, what is you exact involvement with the CF? because surplus stuff is good to go at school and why are you doing gr. 10 history when you are 18?


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (11 Nov 2004)

i am 15... my profile says that.   "Age   15"   and also It is a personal civvy ruck... its surplus and also... you guys are right.. People think im weird... but having no bother with others personal problems.. i wore it anyways, i checked to make sure it was surplus and not official.... i wore it with bricks amounting to about 60 lbs  (i weighed it lol).    I would like to answer you as well... I am currently 15, so therefore I am not in the military YET... i am , as my name states, aspiring to be LI.   I thanks you for answering my question and

GOOD LUCK on the 26th!!!


----------



## Hansol (1 Dec 2004)

Update:

I got my eyes all lasered up last friday (nov 26). Eyes are doing quite well. I had no pain or crazy after-effects or all that stuff they told me could happen. All it felt like was that i had somewhat dry eyes, comparable to having slept in your contact lenses.

So far my vision is pretty good. I can't see fine details far away, and my night vision is shit. But supposedly that all clears up in the next few months. 

So its more waiting. Is there any truth to the rumour that the wait after having LASIK is 3 months now instead of the 6 months i've been told about? anywho, its nice to be able to see the alarm clock when i go to bed. cheers -Cameron


----------

